# 2008 Palomino Overo Paint Filly Thread (Pictures Inside)



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

PS: This was a copy and paste, I've already found someone to trailer  She comes home Saturday!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Super cute! She has the same brown/blue eye my new Paint has


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_What a beauty! If you don't mind me asking how much was she? 
You've still got Romeo, right? They'd be a breathtaking pair. Congrads._


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Very cute baby. Looks like she's gonna make a really nice horse when she's all grown up. Congrats.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _What a beauty! If you don't mind me asking how much was she?
> You've still got Romeo, right? They'd be a breathtaking pair. Congrads._



I paid $200 for Juliet, and yes I still have Romeo.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow what a steal at that price! Are horses cheap altogether down there? Shes gorgeous!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry if you've already found a name but how about Juliet's Jester? 

She's a cutie!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow what a steal of a deal, she is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Your Palomino filly is really cute. I love the white markings on her. Good luck with her. She is built like the palomino quarter horse i am training. She is 4 years old. Her name is angel Here is a picture of her.

)


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

what a steal! shes gorgeous! congrats.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

She is soooo flippen gorgeous!! Now I see why you just fell in love!! Beautiful girl.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

she is super cute!! and SHARP looking, show horse definately. I love her. Makes me sick lol.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

she is pretty i love those kinds of horses


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

the blue eyes creep me out a little lol. 

She's great looking otherwise


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow! She's beautiful! I'd die if I found such a beauty like her for that small of a price!


----------

